# Firefox



## jatoxico (Feb 2, 2014)

Been getting dropped from Hearth while using Firefox. Any idea which end the problem is on or a fix?


----------



## webbie (Feb 2, 2014)

What does "dropped" mean? Logged out?


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 2, 2014)

Wish I could remember the exact error msg but it is something like "Firefox has encountered an error and has quit your application".  When hitting "OK" to acknowledge the ending of the browser session (after error) a report is supposed to go to Firefox. Then browser needs to be reopened and have to log back in when I come back to Hearth.

Started to happen a week or two ago but recently happens often. Had to go back to Explorer which I don't like. Could very well be a browser issue but was wondering if anyone had had or heard of a similar problem.


----------



## webbie (Feb 2, 2014)

I hate to make work for you, but Chrome is the best (and quickest) browser out there. I use it exclusively........can you try it?


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 2, 2014)

webbie said:


> I hate to make work for you, but Chrome is the best (and quickest) browser out there. I use it exclusively........can you try it?


 
Yeah I have it just getting sick if big brother google. What happened to do no harm?


----------



## webbie (Feb 3, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> Yeah I have it just getting sick if big brother google. What happened to do no harm?



Our system of business and gubment......suggests that you make more $$ by doing more harm. I think Microsoft believes in this also...and definitely yahoo does.

I figure you can't win so gave up on trying, bought google stock and use Chrome!


----------



## Corey (Feb 3, 2014)

I use firefox and have not noted any issues [knock on wood] - you might try upgrade to latest version and upgrade all plugins...especially anything dealing with java, adobe, flash, etc.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah I use the Fox and haven't encountered problems lately.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 3, 2014)

webbie said:


> Our system of business and gubment......suggests that you make more $$ by doing more harm. I think Microsoft believes in this also...and definitely yahoo does.
> 
> I figure you can't win so gave up on trying, bought google stock and use Chrome!


 
I hear you, it's my silent not strictly adhered to and pointless protest. I use duckduck as a search engine as often as I can but I'm still being tracked liked a prison escapee.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Feb 4, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> but I'm still being tracked liked a prison escapee.



 How very true. Google knows stuff about a person that they would never even dare whisper to another living soul. Their game their rules. like it or not.


----------



## UncleJoe (Feb 4, 2014)

I've used Firefox exclusively for the past 4 years. Have had any issues with it here at hearth.



Frozen Canuck said:


> How very true. Google knows stuff about a person that they would never even dare whisper to another living soul. Their game their rules. like it or not.



Don't put up with it. I've been using Ixquick for a couple years now.  https://ixquick.com/eng/aboutixquick/  They do not collect or share ANY personal information.




jatoxico said:


> I hear you, it's my silent not strictly adhered to and pointless protest. I use duckduck as a search engine as often as I can but I'm still being tracked liked a prison escapee.



Try this program: https://www.abine.com/

The two of them together have completely eliminated *ALL* the targeted ads I *used *to get.


----------



## webbie (Feb 4, 2014)

That's why you get all this good hearth.com info without paying an admission fee!

We could change to a "per day" model......like those radio jocks which charge you for their podcast. $12.99 a month!


----------



## JoeyD (Feb 4, 2014)

What anti virus software do you use? It could have something to do with it.

Speaking of google, has anyone noticed that you can get on your computer and google directions to somewhere in google maps, then if you have an android phone under the same account you can go to navigation and the location is in the list of "choose your destination" ? Also look under "my places" in google maps on your computer and it will show you every where  you went using your phone as a GPS?

And people worry about the NSA?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2014)

JoeyD said:


> And people worry about the NSA?



What I have been thinking for a long time.


----------



## UncleJoe (Feb 5, 2014)

webbie said:


> That's why you get all this good hearth.com info without paying an admission fee!
> 
> We could change to a "per day" model......like those radio jocks which charge you for their podcast. $12.99 a month!



Being a somewhat long time wood burner, I feel I have contributed far more than I have taken. Terribly sorry if blocking targeted ads and internet tracking offends you.

When I found this site it seemed like a good place to interact with like-minded folks. I did not come here to ask a hundred questions, steal your information and then ride off into the sunset. There are many that do. I've seen it in the few months I've been here.  Participation and sharing of information is key to the success of any forum. It attracts advertisers. The more active members there are the more likely it is that company's will post their ads. If you feel that by blocking the tracking is detrimental to the forum in some way, so much so that you need to slap my fingers, I can certainly go elsewhere.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Feb 5, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> What I have been thinking for a long time.



Yep BB, so many are freaked out by the NSA…..in comparison they know next to nothing about a person & what they do collect is likely not for sale. The majority of the population has given away all their private info to Google & it is for sale to just about anyone.


----------



## blades (Feb 13, 2014)

Lest you for get the govt. was trying or did force Google to supply them with said information.


----------



## webbie (Feb 25, 2014)

UncleJoe said:


> Being a somewhat long time wood burner, I feel I have contributed far more than I have taken. Terribly sorry if blocking targeted ads and internet tracking offends you.
> 
> so much so that you need to slap my fingers, I can certainly go elsewhere.



Talk about taking offense!

We have lots of users, including some mods, who block ads......no problem at all.  We serve millions of visitors who don't have to even login.
If you read my actual post and words, I think you will fail to see me being offended. After all, I've surfed the web using text programs (terminals) in the past. But, and this is my personal opinion and view, in order to fully enjoy the pleasures of the internet and community and free information...I don't mind being tracked by goog, etc. although Facebook can get a bit over the top.

To each his own and if you feel the need to block, go ahead and block. However, I didn't see that as being asked about in the OP. This is neither a preppies or survivalist or "infowars" type of web site.

We, of course, thank you for any and all contributions in terms of helping members.


----------

